# Cube contest : Cube2Cash



## Aditya (Jun 6, 2010)

Hello everyone,

The Houston Cubing Association is starting a new Cube2Cash program, in which donated cubes are given away to cubers (just like you) and all the collected money will be given to the *Ronald Mcdonald House Houston* The cubes that are being given away are 4 Type A I cubes, generously donated by the Haiyan Zhuang, current World Record holder of the 3x3 Blindfold solve and the webmaster of http://www.cubehaiyan.com

How the Contest works:

There are 4 cubes that are going to be given away in the contest. That means that you have 4 chances to win a Type A I cube (* 1st 10 people only, everyone else gets 2*). Each entry is only $2. You can pay by cash or by PayPal. If you want to pay by cash, please PM or email me, and I will give you my home address. Mail the money to my address, and PM or email me with your name, amount sent, address, and email. If you choose to pay by PayPal, send the payment via PayPal and PM or email me your name, your email, and the amount sent. *The PayPal address is [email protected]*.* PayPal users: In the statement, mention that this is a charity event organized by the Houston Cubing Association*. After receiving your payment by either cash or PayPal, I will assign you a specific number and inform you that I have received your payment. *PayPal users: if you do not receive a confirmation email/ PM in 48 to 72 hours, I probably did not receive your payment and your entry will not be counted (for mail payments it may take some time for the mail to get to me, so it could be 2 or more weeks depending on where you live). Please PM or email me again asking me if I got your payment if enough time has elapsed ( Paypal: 48 to 72 hours and Mail: 2 or more weeks depending on where you live).*

After the contest is over ( The date set right now is *July 6th*), I will film the drawing of the winners and put it on my YouTube Channel. I will use my calculator to generate random numbers and will choose the 8th number generated as the winner. I will do this 4 times to get all the winning numbers. Please note that if you win one cube, you cannot win another one.

Have fun and thanks for your support!

-Aditya Dargan, Founder and President of the Houston Cubing Association

P.S. My email is aditya(at)cubegeek(dot)net if you prefer to email me rather than using PM on the forum. Thank you, Mr. Haiyan Zhaung for donating the cubes.

Here are some pictures of the cubes :













And sorry if I posted this in the wrong section


----------



## megaminxwin (Jun 6, 2010)

Damn, I've already got a Type A I.


----------



## JeffDelucia (Jun 6, 2010)

I'll join if I'm able.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jun 6, 2010)

they're all black cubes


----------



## Aditya (Jun 7, 2010)

@megaminxwin: You could try your luck and win another one 

@waffle=ijm: Yeah I know, but I do not think it makes that much of a difference


----------



## skarian (Jun 7, 2010)

WOAH! 
Using cubing to help the world is a great idea!!


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jun 7, 2010)

Aditya said:


> @waffle=ijm: Yeah I know, but I do not think it makes that much of a difference



does to me.


----------



## Tyrannous (Jun 7, 2010)

what charity will it be given to?


----------



## Dfgged (Jun 7, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> Aditya said:
> 
> 
> > @waffle=ijm: Yeah I know, but I do not think it makes that much of a difference
> ...



And me.


----------



## Bryan (Jun 7, 2010)

What's the point of giving everyone 4 entries per payment?

Also, you should base the winner off of something you have no control over, like winning powerball numbers.


----------



## Aditya (Jun 7, 2010)

Bryan said:


> What's the point of giving everyone 4 entries per payment?
> 
> Also, you should base the winner off of something you have no control over, like winning powerball numbers.



Well, it just gives you a better shot at winning a cube since you have 4 chances instead of just one.

I do not really have control over the winning numbers since all the numbers will be randomly generated using my calculator and I will put this up on YouTube so people do not think that I rigged the winning numbers.



Tyrannous said:


> what charity will it be given to?



I am not sure yet, but any suggestions would be appreciated


----------



## dillonbladez (Jun 7, 2010)

This is a great idea  I would participate via paypal, but I don't have one.


----------



## aronpm (Jun 7, 2010)

Aditya said:


> Well, it just gives you a better shot at winning a cube since you have 4 chances instead of just one.


Not if everybody gets 4 chances.


----------



## Aditya (Jun 7, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> This is a great idea  I would participate via paypal, but I don't have one.



You can send money in by mail also. Just PM me that you want to give money and I will PM you my address


----------



## Aditya (Jun 9, 2010)

bump...

Ok I am changing the rules: the 1st 10 people who give money will have 4 chances at winning a cube and everyone else will only have 2


----------



## Bryan (Jun 9, 2010)

Aditya said:


> I do not really have control over the winning numbers since all the numbers will be randomly generated using my calculator and I will put this up on YouTube so people do not think that I rigged the winning numbers.



How many times do you think they draw Powerball numbers? How many times can you record your calculator until it gives the result you want?


----------



## Aditya (Jun 9, 2010)

Ok, my bad, I understand what you are saying, but I don't know how to use the Powerball numbers to see who wins and who does not


----------



## Bryan (Jun 9, 2010)

You also realize that Paypal doesn't allow you to use it for gambling, which includes raffles.


----------



## Aditya (Jun 9, 2010)

Bryan said:


> You also realize that Paypal doesn't allow you to use it for gambling, which includes raffles.



I am just using PayPal to collect money for a charity. Pat did this also for the 7x7 cube contest.


----------



## Aditya (Jun 15, 2010)

bump...


----------



## skarian (Jun 15, 2010)

lol


----------



## Aditya (Jun 15, 2010)

Why lol?


----------



## jms_gears1 (Jun 15, 2010)

how long did you think about this before posting it?

I suggest you think of everything, every possible outcome before you attempt this.

It seems like a good idea, however good ideas can go horribly wrong if not thought out.

also maybe make a list of numbers and pass it through a random number generator, do it several times and then pick the highest generated number? or the floor/ceiling of the mean of the number set.


----------



## Bryan (Jun 15, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> also maybe make a list of numbers and pass it through a random number generator, do it several times and then pick the highest generated number? or the floor/ceiling of the mean of the number set.



Huh? If you pick the highest or a mean of a set, you basically guarantee that entry #1 will not win. But yeah, he still needs to figure out a good way to randomly pick something that can't really be faked.

Also, you need to pick your charity. People don't want to blindly donate to a cause and have it go to something they're against.


----------



## aronpm (Jun 15, 2010)

Aditya said:


> bump...
> 
> Ok I am changing the rules: the 1st 10 people who give money will have 4 chances at winning a cube and everyone else will only have 2



Ok I am changing the rules: the 1st 10 people who give money will have 2 chances at winning a cube and everyone else will only have 1


----------



## Aditya (Jun 15, 2010)

aronpm said:


> Aditya said:
> 
> 
> > bump...
> ...



Sorry, you can't decide the rules


----------



## Logan (Jun 15, 2010)

Aditya said:


> aronpm said:
> 
> 
> > Aditya said:
> ...



\( 4/2 = 2/1 \)

I don't think I'd trust this guy with my money.


----------



## Aditya (Jun 15, 2010)

Logan said:


> Aditya said:
> 
> 
> > aronpm said:
> ...



Ummm... okay. Well, the odds are the same. 1st 10 people who pay get 4 chances to get a cube. Everyone else gets 2 chances


----------



## Aditya (Jun 16, 2010)

Sorry for double posting but do you guys have any suggestions for which charity the money should go to?


----------



## Bryan (Jun 17, 2010)

Aditya said:


> Sorry for double posting but do you guys have any suggestions for which charity the money should go to?



You're missing the point, but just to make it obvious, donate all the proceeds to Sarah Palin's 2012 campaign.


----------



## incessantcheese (Jun 17, 2010)

wait... you didn't figure out the charity before posting this?
and yeah... the "everybody gets 4 tries thing"... lol

i really have to agree with jms gears, think HARD about this and work out what you're planning to do - you can't just jump into it and figure things out along the way when you're asking for and handling other people's money.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Jun 17, 2010)

i think you should donate the money to the:
things that might go wrong with lazer bunneh charity
contact sa967st for details


----------



## Logan (Jun 17, 2010)

Ok, Ok. I know how to fix this: It's time to make a malt liquor video!


----------



## skarian (Jun 18, 2010)

lol maybe we shud make a poll for which charity this shud go to =)


----------



## RaresB (Jun 18, 2010)

Just throwing out an idea that popped in my mind... Why don't we donate the money to speedsolving.com they are doing a really good job with the forums. I mean imagine your life without speedsolving.com


----------



## IamWEB (Jun 18, 2010)

pwnAge said:


> imagine your life without speedsolving.com



Skype. :3


----------



## RealDeal (Jun 18, 2010)

A poll or donating the money to speedsolving should be good in deciding where the money goes. As for the charities, just pick ones that no one would be against like "make-a-wish foundation".


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Jun 18, 2010)

how can your calculator generate random numbers?
how about using random.org?


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Jun 18, 2010)

hyunchoi98 said:


> how can your calculator generate random numbers?
> how about using random.org?



AFAIK alot of modern graphical calculators can generate random numbers. 

Atleast mine can


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jun 18, 2010)

Aditya said:


> Sorry for double posting but do you guys have any suggestions for which charity the money should go to?



Hamas


----------



## Aditya (Jun 21, 2010)

Okay guys the money will be given to Ronald Mcdonald House in Houston, Texas.
So far 2 people have donated 8 dollars


----------



## Aditya (Jun 26, 2010)

Only 10 days left... The two people who donated have an extremely high chance of winning( 100%)


----------



## Toad (Jun 26, 2010)

Better prizes and more people would be likely to enter if it was Cube2Gash... Just a suggestion.


----------



## shelley (Jun 27, 2010)

Aditya said:


> Ok, my bad, I understand what you are saying, but I don't know how to use the Powerball numbers to see who wins and who does not



http://www.powerball.com/powerball/pb_numbers.asp
Not rocket science.


----------



## Aditya (Jun 27, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> Better prizes and more people would be likely to enter if it was Cube2Gash... Just a suggestion.



Cube2Gash... lol


----------



## Winball (Jun 27, 2010)

Yes very funny.


----------



## Aditya (Jun 27, 2010)

I know lol


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jun 28, 2010)

I should start a Cube2Cash4Kirjava.


----------



## Aditya (Jun 28, 2010)

lol... Remember guys that if you participate right now, you_ will_ win since there are only 2 other people in the contest.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jun 28, 2010)

Aditya said:


> lol... Remember guys that if you participate right now, you_ will_ win since there are only 2 other people in the contest.



So of 10 people participate right now, they will all win? Sounds good to me.


----------



## Aditya (Jun 28, 2010)

Ummm... no. 4 cubes are being given away so if 4 people or less participate they win automatically since one person can only win one cube. As of right now 3 people are in the contest and have donated a total of 18 dollars


----------



## Ballbasket51515 (Jun 28, 2010)

ill enter, somehow. can u PM me address?


----------



## raodkill (Jul 1, 2010)

entered.


----------



## Aditya (Jul 3, 2010)

@raodkill : Did you PM me? and how did you donate?

3 Days left guys...


----------



## raodkill (Jul 3, 2010)

woops forgfot to pm u i donated through paypal xD


----------



## Aditya (Jul 4, 2010)

So far 4 people have donated a total of 20 dollars...


----------



## Aditya (Jul 5, 2010)

1 day left...


----------



## The Puzzler (Jul 5, 2010)

how many people have entered already??

You could give it to blood cancer, brain tumors/cancers, or if there is a arthritis type charity because some believe cubing helps stop arthritis because of finger tricks.


----------



## The Puzzler (Jul 5, 2010)

Also if theres 4 people each person will win right?


----------



## The Puzzler (Jul 5, 2010)

Nevermind


----------



## riffz (Jul 5, 2010)

This thread makes me sad.


----------



## Aditya (Jul 5, 2010)

The Puzzler said:


> how many people have entered already??
> 
> You could give it to blood cancer, brain tumors/cancers, or if there is a arthritis type charity because some believe cubing helps stop arthritis because of finger tricks.



As I have already said, the money will go to the Ronald Mcdonald House Houston charity. So far 4 people have given a total of 20 dollars


----------



## Winball (Jul 7, 2010)

Any Updates on the winners?


----------



## Aditya (Jul 7, 2010)

Winball said:


> Any Updates on the winners?



The contest is now over 

The winners are:

1. Lindsey Bressert	
2.Antonio
3. Joakim Karlsen	
4. Dominic Li	

Congratulations to all the winners, I will be sending out the cubes soon


----------



## ambo_o7 (Jul 7, 2010)

wont the 20$ be spent on shippign the cubes to them? maybe more if they are international... so Cube2Cash kinda just turned into Holy****inShitBallsIJustLostMoney4Cubes :| .com?


----------



## Aditya (Jul 8, 2010)

ambo_o7 said:


> wont the 20$ be spent on shippign the cubes to them? maybe more if they are international... so Cube2Cash kinda just turned into Holy****inShitBallsIJustLostMoney4Cubes :| .com?



Haha, no. I am not sure about the shipping yet, and the cubes were actually donated by someone.


----------



## Little_Cuber (Jul 8, 2010)

For the thing of Manipulating results... Why don't you say a day and the time to make a Twitcam or something like this (LIVE) and do that? So no one can say that it wasn't fair, that it was manipulated, etc


----------



## raodkill (Jul 8, 2010)

Little_Cuber said:


> For the thing of Manipulating results... Why don't you say a day and the time to make a Twitcam or something like this (LIVE) and do that? So no one can say that it wasn't fair, that it was manipulated, etc



ill save aditya time
there were 4 cubes up for winning
there were only 4 ppl who entered.
therefore each person gets a cube.


----------



## Aditya (Jul 8, 2010)

raodkill said:


> Little_Cuber said:
> 
> 
> > For the thing of Manipulating results... Why don't you say a day and the time to make a Twitcam or something like this (LIVE) and do that? So no one can say that it wasn't fair, that it was manipulated, etc
> ...



Yeah, its true. It seems stupid to make a video or do something like twitcam, since everyone who entered WILL get a cube.


----------

